# Pain After "Going"



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I was at the grocery store with my brother tonight after work when suddenly I had a very large but quite firm bowel movement. I had on a loose-fitting dress, very soft, comfortable pantyhose with a non-control top, and a very comfy disposable diaper with a stretchy waist - nothing confining or constricting. But about a minute after I soiled my diaper, before I even began to change it in the bathroom, I felt such PAIN and bloating in my intestines. This is new, upsetting, lasted for an hour - why, or at least, how do I stop this?

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone in this forum said that glutamine was an intestinal painkiller. I have been taking it for 6 weeks and I am still in pain.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I get this pain sometimes specifically in my colon. I try to lay down if I can and concentrate on visualizing and relaxing those muscles. I will even try to contract and relax them. My doctor described it like a charley horse. I can usually get the "cramp" to stop in a few minutes. I have had a couple of bad bouts of upper belly pain like this. I'm pretty sure it is in my large intestine. I do the same visualizing and firm, deep massage from right side toward my left. My doc also prescribed an antispasmodic that I take as a rescue med when this happens. So sorry you had this in the store. The pain is so excruciating.


----------

